# Stephen King's 1408



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I have been catching the previews of this movie that is showing in theaters today. It stars John Cusack and Samuel L. Jackson and is about a writer who wants to stay in Room 1408 to debunk any ghost/paranormal activity that happens in that room. Even though there hasn't been a good Stephen King movie out since "Misery" (IMHO), this looks promising.


----------



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

I hope its good, I love the story. Its one of, if not the, best stories I've ever read. I think everyone should read the story before they see it (its in a book called Everythings Eventual)


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

It's been getting some good reviews.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I don't know if reading the story first is good for the movie experience. I loved the short story, it's one of my favorite of his... I always thought it would make a really terrrifying short... but I'm leery of seeing the movie. Because it can't be expanded to feature length without inventing a whole new story to put behind it (evidenced by watching the trailer) and having explanations for why things happen in the room. It may well be an excellent film (Leno raved about it), I just wish I hadn't read the short story first. Still haven't decided if I'm going to see it at the theater or wait.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That's true reading his stories and then seeing the movie ..It's like 2 different worlds.
the movie looks good though from the previews but I hope that's not indicative of how most are being those the only good parts.
either way room 1408 clever disguise for room 13


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I actually like King's short stories. I'll have to check this story out.

Why does this have to be PG-13? 
Can't we get a good old fashioned Rated R horror flick?

Cripes even Die Hard 4 is PG-13.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

No more "Yippy Kye Yay Mutha Fu***"? Awww..Sh**.


----------



## Line (Jun 23, 2007)

I saw it last night. I was really looking forward to this one  It was pretty good. but midway it sorta went into a drought and the end was something I didn't want. I'd like to see another!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

I have seen the trailors for this but i haven't seen the movie yet. Prob won't til i can rent it. I refuse to pay that much money to sit in an overpriced theater to watch a so-so movie. Seems to me, the more the critics like it the more it's gonna suck.But i am a cusak fan


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I just read it last night. I haven't seen the flick. Does it get into the back stories of the "Previous Occupants" of room 1408? That would be cool, and would help explain WHY it's haunted. The story doesn't say why. Just that it is. I can't believe it's because the number 13 is involved.Weird.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I didnt realize that these were one in the same. I read the book a few years back and still own it. The movie looked familiar but couldnt place it. I cant wait to read the book again then go see the movie. I always watch a Stephen King Flick as a separate entity to his writing. They never seem to get it right. 

The shining: Didnt alude to cabin fever, just supernatural
the same is with Sometimes they come back and Pet Cemetary.. and most all others. Its Stephen Kings worst fears on paper. No one could capture that on film. 

Cant wait to see the move though after all of these posts.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I went and saw it. I thought it was ok but nothing more.... Too weird for my likes.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Preview looked good. I dont care for King film except a few of his older ones. Last one I saw 'Dream Catcher' was freaky in the first 30 but the rest turned out to be a waste of my time. This one looks like it would be a lot better and creepy. Cant wait to see it.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

It is alot better then Dream Catcher. Its very weird and VERY creepy. I mean its not a bad movie at all I just didnt fully understand it it was so weird lol.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

My buddy said it sucked balls...still, ill watch it.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

I saw it and I kinda liked it. I'll admit it was weird but there were some moments that really "got" me - yeah I did the girly scream in the theater! (which is okay since I am a girl) Way better than Dream Catcher.

But really...when is a really REALLY good scary movie, with a classic "boogey man" type figure, gonna come out?


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

they always try but can never create anything like Freddy Myers or Jason....I think the last one that can join those guys on the all time best list would be s Screams "Ghostface"


----------

